# Rabbit jerky?



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Can you make jerky from rabbit meat? I was thinking that since it is so lean, it would be an ideal meat to use. Or is it just not worth it since it is such a small amount of meat on each carcass? Any thoughts?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Rabbit jerky*

I have never made it ... but I did have some ... once. (I don't care for jerky much.)

3 lbs. Rabbit
1/2 cup Soy sauce
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 tsp. Accent
2 tsp. seasoned salt
2 tsp. onion powder
2/3 tsp. garlic powder
2/3 tsp. black pepper

Slice rabbit into strips 3/8" thick to ensure total saturation of meat while marinating. Combine remaining ingredients in container, sir mixture until all of the spices have dissolved. Place meat in marinade. Be sure the strips are completely covered. Marinate overnight, turning if necessary. Next day, lay strips on oven rack. Cook 6-8 hours at 150 degrees. The longer they cook, the crispier they get. Store in airtight container.

Lots of rabbit recipes at link...

HARE AND RABBIT RECIPES


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

I would agree with the above recipe EXCEPT that my jerkey gets cooked at 250 degrees for 30 miniues to kill any bacteria or germs, then turned down to 150 degrees until it reaches the desired texture (about an additional 30 minutes).


----------



## Bronze (Mar 9, 2012)

What about taking a rabbit deboning it removing as much fat as possible then running it through a meat grinder and through a jerky gun then dehydrating it? I would think that would allow you to make a larger amount of jerky from a rabbit.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Forgot the one must have ingredient.
Liquid Smoke.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> Forgot the one must have ingredient.
> Liquid Smoke.


you are SUCH a cheater!


----------



## Bronze (Mar 9, 2012)

does anyone know if my mentioned method would work. I ask because I will have some rabbits ready for butcher soon and still have some from the last litter in the freezer and some rabbit jerky sounds like it would be a tasty treat. Everywhere else I look they just say make jerky from the belly flap which isn't a bunch of meat whereas by deboning and grinding up pretty much a whole rabbit you would be able to process quite a bit of jerky.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Was just reading this thread and was wondering if instead of putting it in your oven if you could put it in the dehydrator. We make all our jerky that way after marinading overnight.


----------



## Bronze (Mar 9, 2012)

I wouldn't see why not although I have heard that rabbit meat can carry some stuff that wouldn't get killed by the low temps of a dehydrator.


----------



## RichInOregon (Oct 9, 2013)

I use the belly flaps from my rabbits, they are the perfect thickness. I marinate them and throw them in the dehydrator. They come out perfect every time.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Meat is meat. Go ahead and grind it all and then jerk it. I like GroovyMike's idea of the short burst of high temp to kill any bad stuff. Thanks for the easy tip Mike!


----------

